# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  ~ In A Black And White World ~

## mahroooo

If the world were black and white
A touch of color would still be there
Hear me out for just a second
And I'll tell you exactly where




The color would be in friendship
Beauty for sure is found
Nothing more can brighten a day
When you know a friend is around




Each friend offers a different color
Be it red, yellow or green
Perhaps they are the color of excitement
Or something more serene




But, sometimes like a rainbow
Every color they offer to you
My Dear Friend I wanted you to know
That's exactly what you do

Thank You For Adding Color
To My Black & White World

----------


## Fairy

Lovely! :givefl;

----------


## Aleena

nice

----------


## Muzna

Beautiful :givefl;

----------


## sunny4

NICE

----------


## Tulip

Beautiful mahrooo.

----------


## Noor_Gal

Just perfect, very well done....

----------

